# Zaino on fiberglass gelcoat - anyone ever do it???



## Bimmernut68 (Feb 19, 2011)

Used Zaino products on my Bimmer with great result -- ZAIO, Z2 Pro, Z-CS and Z8. Wondered if anyone had used Zaino products on their boat's gelcoat.


----------



## TOGWT (May 26, 2004)

I've only ever used Klasse or Meguiar's Boat products on gel coats.

Are you sure your BMW has a gel coat and not a urathane clear coat?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 3, 2010)

He takling about Gel Coat I think. You can try it, just try a very very small area first.


----------



## Bimmernut68 (Feb 19, 2011)

*Zaino and Boat's Gelcoat*

After using Zaino AIO, Z-2 pro and Zaino Clear seal on my Bimmer and my 911, I decided to try Zaino on my boat's gelcoat.

I first washed the hull with Chemical Guys Citrus and for that part of the hull that had petroleum reidue, I used RejeX cleaner.

After drying, I applied Z-AIO, then the Z-CS. I allowed the clear seal to cure for about 2 hours and the applied Z-6 the gloss enhancer.

The results were spectacular!!! Super shine and gloss...

No, I am not a Zaino salesman...but a detailing novice that has been given great advice by the many pros on Bimmerfest. I will keep everyone posted on how well it holds up.

Now that I am addicted to detailing, I told the misses that the frig and her new washing machine and dryer were next. Only kidding...


----------



## Ilovemycar (Feb 19, 2010)

Bimmernut68 said:


> After using Zaino AIO, Z-2 pro and Zaino Clear seal on my Bimmer and my 911, I decided to try Zaino on my boat's gelcoat.
> 
> I first washed the hull with Chemical Guys Citrus and for that part of the hull that had petroleum reidue, I used RejeX cleaner.
> 
> ...


Hey congrats. I've read that the Z-AIO is more aggressive than the K-AIO (Klasse). I've never used any AIO before, and have a small bottle on the way. I also don't know what other brands of AIO there are.

As for the fridge, careful what you tell her . . . because this thread is on page 1 here! :eeps:

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=520028


----------



## Bill-SD (Feb 18, 2002)

Ilovemycar said:


> Hey congrats. I've read that the Z-AIO is more aggressive than the K-AIO (Klasse). I've never used any AIO before, and have a small bottle on the way. I also don't know what other brands of AIO there are.
> 
> As for the fridge, careful what you tell her . . . because this thread is on page 1 here! :eeps:
> 
> http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=520028


You can't go wrong with either Klasse or Zaino. They both are very similar IMO.


----------



## Bimmernut68 (Feb 19, 2011)

*Interim Report*

Thus far, the Z-CS and the Z-6 are holding upend working just great.

Spider droppings and bird crap wipe off easily with no residual marks.

When I used petroleum based wax products in the past, I had a very hard time removing the droppings and the residue.

So far, so good.

As reports from past members has indicated, the Z products have super durability. My 335ix still looks like it was detailed yesterday instead of three months ago. I believe that i will be able to say the same thing about my boat's gelcoat at the end of the season.


----------



## thecushion (Mar 22, 2010)

Bimmernut68 said:


> Thus far, the Z-CS and the Z-6 are holding upend working just great.
> 
> Spider droppings and bird crap wipe off easily with no residual marks.
> 
> ...


+!:thumbup:


----------

